# What Are You Doing?



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I knew when I seen this new forum section that I wanted to post this topic.
If I could get all my fellow scroller to help, I'd like to make this a running topic. 
Here, we can keep it going, much like other posts on Lumberjocks, like the Handplane of you Dreams topic.
Let's post on a regular basis, and talk about, our current projects. 
I will start by posting mine and run with it.
The only thing is though, let's post only our scrolling projects.
That'll keep it to our little section of Lumberjocks.
Sort of like the coffee shop for scrollers.

Anyone interested?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

It is 20×40".
It is based on a coffee table I built for my Mom a couple of years ago.
My wife loved the top, but we don't use a coffee table.
So I'm making it a wall hanging by putting it in a large shadowbox frame.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Just got started using the scroll saw. I found a tutorial on the web and did this. My first attempt at intarsia.










The woods are maple, cedar for the paw pads, and aromatic red cedar for the scarf.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm pricing scroll saws! 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=scroll+saw&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1

Been keeping an eye on CL for a couple of weeks.. hope to get one soon.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

All of my pickguards are cut out on my scrollsaw. The only way to get great edges that need very little touchup before being inlaid into the top of the body of the guitar…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/3492203519.html

Ted you should be flying out of your house and checking this 
one out. Get prices on the parts needed and you just might be 
set for a long time.

Good luck.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 9, 2010)

I just took out my scroll saw thats been tucked away for years. bhack, where did you find that tutorial? Looks like an interesting type of project that I'd like to try. Seen lots of awesome work on here. Great topic post William.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

tomcat here is the tutorial


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. I was starting to think this avenue was going to be a dead end.

Ted, I would be so all over that Hegner that wahoo posted. Oh, I forgot. Buying something requires money. Ted, I'd so be all heartbroken if that Hegner was in my area.

bhack, are you sure that's your first intarsia piece? It looks great. It being your first though makes it look fantastic!

Tennessee, we'd love for you to post a photo or two here of the guitar picks.

I hope all of you are having a great Christmas.


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

William, that picture looks wonderful and thats a great idea about putting it in a shadow box.

Bhack, I have to agree that is a nice looking first project for intarsia.

I am working on a portrait of a fallen soldier. It's part of a group of scrollers from portrait freedom. There are people that do the patterns and there are people that do the cutting. We then send the portraits the family that ordered the portraits. www.portraitfreedom.shutterfly.com


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Discovering that my scroll saw can't be made pinless and will be hitting craigslist in the new year. I recently saw a few deltas that were new or nearly so going for 100-150 and the wife is totally behind my upgrading.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I have been watching that Hegner for 2 weeks but can't come up with the $300 or a way to get out to McHenry. I think it's about 50 miles and I don't have wheels. Anyway, it's out of my reach.. too bad. I'll probably find something close to me int he $100 range to get me started.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I use a Delta SS250. I bought it on clearance for less than a hundred bucks. I love it. I know I can't afford one of the higher end saws. For ya'll who have seen my work though, I think the Delta does alright. 
I finished the wall hinging today.








Also, not scroll saw related, but I also finished up a frame for my son today.








It's gotten late on me tonight. I will post these in the projects section as soon as I can.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

That's ensuring to know, William. I had a nice old 24" Craftsman industrial model a few years back, but didn't know what I had and sold it really cheap. Kicking myself for that now.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of small projects lately. Mostly jewelry. Wooden crosses with wire and beads. I sold my hitachi scroll saw last spring and finally found an RBI Hawk on craigslist. It's awesome! Unfortunately, The weather has been cold and I've been working full time. I bought some wood last week and want to start a large intarsia project soon.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Very cool cross, Terri. I look forward to seeing the upcoming intarsia project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

That is some cool jewelry *terrilynne*.

I haven't done a whole lot of intarsia. Everytime I see nice examples though, like *bhack's* on this thread, it makes me want to get my butt in gear.

I love combining my scrolling skills with other types of wood work. I like that because it shows what value scrolling can have in accenting an already nice project. Well, anyway, I was recently given plans for a toy chest with a huge Noah's Ark themed intarsia front. I'm thinking about blowing the dust off my old 24" Craftsman and working on that this spring. 
One thing that has always kept me from doing much intarsia was lack of access to a variety of woods. Between the help of fellow Lumberjocks though, and now having the access to resaw it all without wasting most of it on the planer, I now have access to about eight different woods. So I guess I am out of excuses.

*Terrilynne*, what is your analysis of the Hitachi scroll saw? And what model was it? The Lowes that is about thirty miles from me often puts their Hitachi scroll saw on sales pretty reasonable, as scroll saws go. I've been reluctant to try it though because I haven't heard much on that saw.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

William,
I will be watching this forum for sure. I have had my Scrollsaw for many years before I got into WW per say, and used it exclusively for model building. Now that I am WW-ing, I am looking at my Scrollsaw with new eyes. Currently I am distracted with the prospects of buying a lathe for the first time. And that is a money hole in its own right… ;-)

But who's to say… I need to start thinking about how to include some scrolling work into some of my future projects (furniture pieces at the moment). Very happy to see Scrolling as a new forum! Thanks LJs!


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

William, My Hitachi was the same one from Lowes. I used it for 2 years. The knob to tilt the table is plastic and broke the first week. The pinless blades don't stay tight, I would even clean the oil off and rough the ends up with sandpaper to help keep it tight. Then the plastic throat plate on the table around the blade wasn't flush with the table and was a real pain when cutting small pieces. After 2 years the switch started shorting out and Mike fixed it then I got rid of it. I paid 179.00 for it at Lowes and used the heck out of it so I guess I got my moneys worth, but it did frustrate me. I made some great projects with it I guess it's just a matter of what you get used to. After finding my RBI Hawk recently on craigslist, I wonder how I ever managed to use the Hitachi at all. It would be a good saw for someone just starting to see if they like to scroll but I think someone with your talent would be disappointed with it. Keep your eye on craigslist and see if you can find a better saw.Also check the local pawn shops sometimes you can find some great deals there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you Terrilynne. I know not to mess with that one now. It sounds a lot like some of the same issues I had with my first saw, a Ryobi. I cut some good projects on that saw, and like you, didn't know how I ever did after getting a better saw.

Mike, I know you've seen some of my projects. Scroll work can absolutely be a nice addition to a lot of furniture pieces. Of course, it isn't for everyone. If you ever do get the scrolling bug though, you start looking for ways to incorporate scroll work into everything you do.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I love the seascape William.
Have you ever thought of trying marquetry? 
You already have most of the skills.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have thought of trying marquestry.
I've also thought (A LOT) about building one of those chevelets like you built. 
My problem is there is so much I want to do.
I will get around to it all one day if I live long enough.

I did not post it here because my current project has very little scroll work in it, but I'm currently working on a marble machine.
Here's where I'm at right now.
All the main pieces are made and I'm busy doing a lot of sanding and fine tuning.


----------



## jscottj (Dec 8, 2012)

I like making all sorts of things with my scrollsaw. This knife was new to me and was fun to make.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks nice Scott.
I've seen those knife designs in several of the catalogs they send me way too often.
I have thought about maybe making some of those one day.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I love the Rube Goldberg marble machine William. 
Your own design?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish I were that smart Shipwright, but no, I just loved the thought of building it.
The plans came from Forest Street Designs.
However, you never know. The actual thing looks complicated, but it is quite simple. It's just a series of switches, diverters, troughs, and common sense arrangements. I may just create my own design one day.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Have you ever seen this one?
I think it's the best I've seen.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks.
That is just the coolest thing I've seen all day, and I've been playing with the marble machine most of the day.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Back to the posted question, I'm working on this. I've started a blog on it here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice Shipwright.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I haven't typed up a project post yet, but I finished the marble chest and am thinking seriously about starting another one.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks very cool William. Did you fear losing your marbles at any point?
The video is good but it might be a bit better from farther back if that can be done and still show the action. 
I don't feel I'm getting the full effect. 
Maybe you just have to be there.
Anyway, great little machine, Rube would be proud of you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

You do have to be there Shipwright.
I have a crappy camera and extremely limited (as in, none) video taking skills.
I done the best I could to just show it all. I was unhappy with it too, but after hours of messing with it, decided it was good enough and posted it. 
I do have a video from further back. You can hear the noise, but can't see the marbles at all.
I did post the project if you'd like to see more photos though.


----------

